# hyperco



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

I have heard combining KYB AGX shocks with hypercoil is a good. But, these weights for the hypercos is confusing. More weight the hypercos can handle the better?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

james120 said:


> I have heard combining KYB AGX shocks with hypercoil is a good. But, these weights for the hypercos is confusing. More weight the hypercos can handle the better?



just in case you didn't get it the first time....

USE THE SUSPENSION FORUM


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Hypercoils/AGX combo, doesn't bother much about weight, light or heavy loaded my B14 handle amazing with those god-blessed combo (thanks to both Chris' & everybody involved at their development).

________________________________________________________________

O/C I also put Mike Saiki's products at my car too: Bumpstops, Rear Shock Mounts, Front & Rear STB's & the wonderful Falken Ziex-512's


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

james120 said:


> I have heard combining KYB AGX shocks with hypercoil is a good. But, these weights for the hypercos is confusing. More weight the hypercos can handle the better?


the "weight" your talking about are the spring rates. hyperco have 350 front and 250 rear (or is it 300F 200R?....i am up to my eyeballs in searching about suspension stuff these days so please pardon me if thats off) and those rates keep you off the bump stops (higher spring rate= stiffer spring)

for the absolute BEST setup go to sr20forum and search "shortened koni"


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

First, hypercoil is incorrect name, it's hyperco.

Second, it's obvious there are some really green people here who need the full spec spelled out. It's 350 lb/in, as in pounds of force required to compress the spring one inch. This is the standard way to specify spring stiffness in North America. For metric countries, you'll see kg/cm, kilograms of force required to compress the spring one centimeter. These numbers have absolutelty nothing to do with the amount of total weight the springs can support.

Third, anyone who wants to drop their Sentra more than one inch on OE style struts is a fool. Well, if you still want to drive it on the street, that is. Show cars can get away with anything.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

OK for the name bitter old man, here's a pic of the box, when I picked it up:











James120 asked clearly about the weight, not about the compression rate, wich by the way, you're wrong:



chriscar said:


> Front - 300 lb/in rate with 1" drop
> Rear - 250 lb/in rate with 5/8" drop
> 
> Please see here for more information.
> ...


I agree with you with the drop issue, but I can't see where it comes.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

bahearn said:


> First, hypercoil is incorrect name, it's hyperco.


To further clarify that, "Hypercoils" is HyperCo's brand name for suspension springs.



bahearn said:


> Second, it's obvious there are some really green people here who need the full spec spelled out. It's 350 lb/in, as in pounds of force required to compress the spring one inch. This is the standard way to specify spring stiffness in North America. For metric countries, you'll see kg/cm, kilograms of force required to compress the spring one centimeter. These numbers have absolutelty nothing to do with the amount of total weight the springs can support.


Just one correction there. In countries that use metric, kg(f)/mm (kilograms-force/mm) is the standard. The reason for that is simplicity: Spring rates can be expressed as relatively small numbers with kg(f)/mm.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

manuelga said:


> James120 asked clearly about the weight, not about the compression rate,


Only because he is absolutely a beginner and doesn't understand what is meant when spring rate is mentioned. A lot of people take a verbal shortcut and say "350 pound" springs because the typical audience understands it's really "350 pounds per inch". He doesn't seem to know that.



manuelga said:


> wich by the way, you're wrong:


I pulled a number out of my ass to use an example.



manuelga said:


> I agree with you with the drop issue, but I can't see where it comes.


Read any of the NPM suspension articles to see where that limit comes from.


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

ok... When i asked how much wieght can the stock b14 suspension can handle meaning the spring rate. I did not know how to say it. Thanks for making it clear. :thumbup: :cheers: :thumbup:

:idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit: :idhitit:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

james120 said:


> ok... When i asked how much wieght can the stock b14 suspension can handle meaning the spring rate.


The springs were custom designed for the B14 by Mike Kojima. They are the product of years of experience.

Lew


----------

